# Ultrasonic Cleaners



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am familiar with the Branson name because a company I worked for did all their sheet metal work for their assembly plant in Mexico. The prices I see on Ebay for Branson cleaners are more that I would prefer to spend.

Does anyone have any experience with any of the off brands that are out there? Any suggestions where I might purchase one besides the bay?


----------



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

I got a jewelry ultrasonic cleaner from Harbor Freight (cheap) and it works just great.
Tony


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Branson an they are well worth the price


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Do you use them to strip bodies or just clean parts. Thought about trying one out to strip bodies.  rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Just clean parts, I use Simple green in it


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I have two one for clean parts and one for striping paint.One from harbon freight and one from wal-mart. they work great. fcb


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

You can strip paint in these? Details, please. Id be VERY interested in knowing about that.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not that i have tried it, but I was thinking of just putting the body in for the soak. Then after the appropriate amount of time, turn it on to shake off the layer of loose paint. Trying to reduce the elbow grease factor when stripping the JLs and AW bods. :freak: rr


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I have a Branson an they are well worth the price


Did you buy new or used? What model did you buy?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

used off ebay Branson 200


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have been to cheap to step up and by a Branson...
I have a jewelry cleaner from WalMart, works ok when using the special cleaner.
I also have a Harbor Freight ultra sonic cleaner. Works better than the jewelry cleaner...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

noddaz said:


> I have been to cheap to step up and by a Branson...
> I have a jewelry cleaner from WalMart, works ok when using the special cleaner.
> I also have a Harbor Freight ultra sonic cleaner. Works better than the jewelry cleaner...


The thing with the cheap ones although they work, They do not have the power of the more expensive ones, the ultrasound generator(or whatever they call it) is not as strong an does not clean as good


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Kind of what I figured...*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> The thing with the cheap ones although they work, They do not have the power of the more expensive ones, the ultrasound generator(or whatever they call it) is not as strong an does not clear as good


That is kind of what I figured....

Scott


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

The ones from Walmart and Target are not ultra sonic. They are sonic. Sonic cleaners work but not as well as ultra sonic cleaners. I bought a sonic cleaner first but upgraded a couple of years later. Well worth the upgrade.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Inexpensive alternative Solution*

Cheap Cleaner (sub-sonic)

1) Put Pinesol in a glass. 

2) Put slot car body in glass.

3) Put drinking straw in glass (bendy straws are the best).

4) blow air through the staw thus creating bubbles in the glass.

SUB-SONIC CLEANER! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> Cheap Cleaner (sub-sonic)
> 
> 1) Put Pinesol in a glass.
> 
> ...


AHAHA an make sure to NOT suck in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Cheap Cleaner (sub-sonic)
> 
> 1) Put Pinesol in a glass.
> 
> ...


That's more like Bubba-Sonic


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ohno50 said:


> That's more like Bubba-Sonic



Would have to agree ohno50! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

*Ultrasonic cleaner*

I've had one for about 6 years now. The brand name is Gemoro, you can find them on Ebay or Amazon. It works great, it's stainless, has heat also and comes with a wire basket. :thumbsup:

Zootmaster


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Very interesting topic.. do you them clean the whole cars assembled or in parts? In water? Should it be distilled water? What about parts that oxidize or rust? I see goodwrench mentions simple green? How long does it take to clean or strip bodies? 
I bought the more expensive Harbor Freight model.. and some special powder to add to the cleaning solution? Think I should I use the powder in combination with simple green? 

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Read the directions before you put anything in there. Mine says NO ALCOHOL BASED PRODUCTS because of fire hazard.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

roffutt said:


> Very interesting topic.. do you them clean the whole cars assembled or in parts? In water? Should it be distilled water? What about parts that oxidize or rust? I see goodwrench mentions simple green? How long does it take to clean or strip bodies?
> I bought the more expensive Harbor Freight model.. and some special powder to add to the cleaning solution? Think I should I use the powder in combination with simple green?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robbie


I don't use mine to strip bodies... just yet may have to try. I clean parts from whole cars(just plop the whole thing in) to just pieces parts. It pays to ultra sonic clean armature to reduce heat build up from dirt an junk getting into the windings an trapping heat. I use simple green and hot tap water(no heater in mine an we have very low dissolved minerals in our water(220 ppm))for cleaning parts. Make sure to use a air compressor to blow dry the arms when done cleaning


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Jerzferno said:


> Read the directions before you put anything in there. Mine says NO ALCOHOL BASED PRODUCTS because of fire hazard.


Yes NO flammable liquids or harsh cleaning supplies in them. that is why I use simple green, Its all natural an a great cleaner


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v65/GoodwrenchIntimidator3/?action=view&current=100_1184.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v65/GoodwrenchIntimidator3/?action=view&current=100_1185.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Seeing is believing! Those are very helpful videos, Kevin. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I use jewelry cleaner in one of my Ultrasonic cleaner for cleaning parts. The other one I use PineSol to strip paint. I get good results w/ both of them. 
--fordcowboy


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

Zootmaster said:


> I've had one for about 6 years now. The brand name is Gemoro, you can find them on Ebay or Amazon. It works great, it's stainless, has heat also and comes with a wire basket. :thumbsup:
> 
> Zootmaster


Which model do you have?


----------

